

Girls on film: Australia's 'reality porn' king - petercooper
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/girls-on-film-australias-reality-porn-king-20121112-29750.html

======
ojiikun
This is actually a pretty interesting story. AW well and truly disrupted the
online porn industry decades before "disrupt" was a buzzword. They valued
transparancy, connected with customers, had a web style that was vastly
different than the competition, and managed to get into a crowded market.
Heck, the way they openly showed behind-the-scenes stuff and posted about what
gear they used gave them an almost Open Source feel.

What's really interesting is what's come out about how the "founder"'s story
was actually a fraud, and how puritans in the government eventually drove them
to the other side of the world.

Think what you will about the appropriateness of their product, but I
guarantee you that their website has seen more pageviews per day for the last
decade than any project to which 95% of us have ever contributed.

------
dguaraglia
To be honest, I don't see how this has anything to do with the ethos and
general topic of HN. Flagging.

~~~
petercooper
It's about an entrepreneur who built a business from scratch and how he got to
the stage of building said business. That has everything to do with HN. Far
more so than a JavaScript date picker or how airport security is "killing us"
(which violates the 'If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic'
guideline by a country mile.)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Except perhaps there isn't a whole lot of mystery about how to make a porn
site, or that such sites make a lot of money, or that law enforcement and the
legislative bodies will attempt to shut them down.

~~~
zokier
> ... that law enforcement and the legislative bodies will attempt to shut
> them down.

reminds me how heterogeneous the thing we call "western world" actually is.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I am not sure I understand your comment.

